# Please help..anxiety



## IBSinAZ (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi: I have an anxiety that some of you may have as well. Its the fear of not getting to the bathroom on time. I currently live where i work (property management). I am moving about 12 minutes away and that is all freeway driving. Before i moved on site 3-4 days a week i would have to Speed and race to a gas station praying that someone wasn't in the stall. I know its all anxiety cause i dont get that anymore now that i walk to work! I will be starting the commute again next week and ask you what i can do. Talk to myself...listen to the radio? Please help!Thanks


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean. Its very difficult. I am fine until I hit a traffic jam that I know will keep me in the car for a bit. Then, all of a sudden, I have to go to the bathroom. Obviously its not a coincidence. I've tried deep breathing which works to a limited degree. Whenever I hit traffic or all of a sudden have to go to the bathroom, I start taking very slow and deep breaths through my nose. I find the radio can make it worse. If I'm in standstill traffic and not moving, I close my eyes (do not do this when you are moving) and imagine I am asleep. With each breath, I count. The idea for me is to get my mind busy with counting and get my muscles and body relaxed. It will usually give me at least a few more minutes.I'm going to start trying meditation soon. I've heard the book, "The Relaxation Response" can be very helpful in this regard and plan on picking it up soon.Best of luck!


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

I know the feeling. Just knowing you are somewhere where you can't go if you do have to makes you nervous, and then you have to go. When I was first diagnosed with IBS, I had to take the bus to school, and it was an hour long ride. I used to miss many days just becase I would be too scared to get on the bus and go to school. Since then, I have seen a phychiatrist about my anxiety relating to IBS. He prescribed me Xanax, a sort of Valium, that relaxes you during those anxious attacks. It doesn't make me sleepy or confused. I can study or work or do anything on it, and what's best is it works really fast. Sometimes just having that pill on me, knowing I can fix my worries if I need to helps me relax. You should ask a doctor about it.Good Luck!


----------

